# Se avessi saputo che saresti / fossi venuta non mi sarei mossa di casa



## PSICHEF

Salve a tutti!
Ho parecchi dubbi circa la coniugazione dei verbi, e vi chiedo cortesemente di aiutarmi a scioglierli.
Vi riporto di seguito alcune frasi delle quali non sono quale sia la formulazione corretta:

1. Se avessi saputo che saresti venuta non mi sarei mossa di casa
oppure
2. Se avessi saputo che fossi venuta non mi sarei mossa di casa

Credo che la forma corretta sia la n.1, ma lo dico solo perche' mi suona meglio, non perche' sappia quale sia la regola grammaticale sottesa. Si tratta di periodo ipotetico? La frase formulata come al n.2 e' scorretta sempre o dipende da cosa si voglia intendere?

3.Speravo che quel cane non mi avrebbe morso
oppure
4. Speravo che quel cane non mi avesse morso

Riguardo a questo quesito credo che la n.4 sia scorretta perche non posso non sapere se un cane mi abbia morso oppure no!

5. Il cliente voleva sapere se il suo telefono fosse abilitato per telefonare all' estero
oppure
6. Il cliente voleva sapere se il suo telefono era abilitato per telefonare all'estero

Credo che, per la concordanza dei tempi, sia corretta la frase n.1

7. Quando l'ho sentita, alle 8.00, mi ha detto che avrei dovuto vedere quale sarebbe stata la situazione alle 13.00 e poi procedere di conseguenza...
oppure
8. Quando l'ho sentita, alle 8.00, mi ha detto che avrei dovuto vedere quale fosse stata la situazione alle 13.00 e poi procedere di conseguenza...

Anche in questo caso, come con riguardo al primo questito, mi domando se la scelta tra il condizionale e il congiuntivo dipenda da cosa si voglia dire, oppure se l'uso della costruzione di cui al n.8 sia sempre sbagliata.

9. Vorrei sapere se facendole un'offerta lei fosse disposta a rimanere con noi
oppure
10. Vorrei sapere se facendole un'offerta lei sarebbe disposta a rimanere con noi

E' corretta la n.10? Se si, perche'??

Come leggete il caos regna sovrano! Aiutatemi, per favore, a fare un po' di ordine!

Grazie mille!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ciao e benvenuto 
La domanda non è nuova..

Quando fosse vs. Quando sarebbe
congiuntivo - condizionale


----------



## Paulfromitaly

PSICHEF said:


> 1. Se avessi saputo che saresti venuta non mi sarei mossa di casa
> oppure
> 2. Se avessi saputo che fossi venuta non mi sarei mossa di casa
> 
> 
> 3.Speravo che quel cane non mi avrebbe morso
> oppure
> 4. Speravo che quel cane non mi avesse morso
> 
> 
> 5. Il cliente voleva sapere se il suo telefono fosse abilitato per telefonare all' estero
> oppure
> 6. Il cliente voleva sapere se il suo telefono era abilitato per telefonare all'estero *(accettabile)*
> 
> 
> 7. Quando l'ho sentita, alle 8.00, mi ha detto che avrei dovuto vedere quale sarebbe stata la situazione alle 13.00 e poi procedere di conseguenza...
> oppure
> 8. Quando l'ho sentita, alle 8.00, mi ha detto che avrei dovuto vedere quale fosse stata la situazione alle 13.00 e poi procedere di conseguenza...
> 
> Anche in questo caso, come con riguardo al primo questito, mi domando se la scelta tra il condizionale e il congiuntivo dipenda da cosa si voglia dire, oppure se l'uso della costruzione di cui al n.8 sia sempre sbagliata.
> 
> 9. Vorrei sapere se facendole un'offerta lei fosse disposta a rimanere con noi
> oppure
> 10. Vorrei sapere se facendole un'offerta lei sarebbe disposta a rimanere con noi


----------



## mikelin

4. Speravo che quel cane non mi avesse morso

Scusate, questa non è corretta?
Cioè, mi risulta quasi impossibile trovargli un contesto adatto, ma, voglio dire, grammaticalmente non è sbagliata, no? Se cambiassi verbo - al posto di mordere - lasciando inalterati i tempi, sarebbe corretta, giusto?


----------



## neutrino2

Magari cambia solo il pronome:

Speravo che quel cane non lo avesse morso.

La scena è questa: sei sul tram e, passando, vedi per strada un cane che salta addosso a un vecchietto. Il tram passa e tu non sai che cosa è successo dopo. Il giorno dopo vedi un titolo sul giornale: cane morde anziano per strada. Tu esclami: "Speravo che quel cane non lo avesse morso (e invece è successo proprio così)".

Cosa ne dici? Funziona?

Forse però sarebbe meglio: Speravo che quel cane non lo mordesse.

Mah?

Ultimo edit, perdonate! Se pensiamo alla frase al presente: "Spero che quel cane non lo morda", il passaggio al passato secondo consecutio dovrebbe essere: "Speravo che quel cane non lo mordesse". Giusto?


----------



## mikelin

Si, direi proprio di si...

Oppure magari... per cercare di dare un contesto plausibile in prima persona...
un giorno fai un sogno, ti svegli e non lo ricordi bene. qualche giorno dopo racconti a un amico come ti sentivi negli istanti dopo il risveglio...
"[Nel sogno il cane mi rincorreva, poi non ricordo. Comunque, da sveglio] speravo che quel cane non mi avesse morso."

Un po' un'arrampicata sugli specchi


----------



## urizon9

4.Speravo che quel cane non mi *avrebbe morso*
Scusate,ma non riesco ancora a capire perché "avesse morso" sia sbagliata-particolarmente dopo aver visto questa pagina che presenta la stessa frase come un esempio dell'uso del congiuntivo._Speravo che quel cane non mi avesse morso._Grazie!


----------



## neutrino2

Altra idea di utilizzo (cambiando mordere con pungere)!!!!!

La scena è la seguente: sono in casa e ad un certo punto sento un prurito sulla schiena. Subito dopo vedo una zanzara enorme svolazzare per la stanza. Penso: "Accipicchia, speriamo che non mi abbia punto!".

Raccontando questo fatto il giorno seguente, dico: "Speravo che la zanzara non mi avesse punto".

Che ne dite? L'oggetto della speranza deve riferirsi a qualcosa avvenuto *precedentemente* alla formulazione del desiderio, no?

Scusate, ma questa frase mi ha troppo intrippato....

Dopo queste riflessioni, provo a trarre una conclusione, chiedo ai foreri linguisti di confermarla oppure smentirla! Formulo la frase al presente e poi la cambio al passato:

Spero che la zanzara non mi punga -------> Speravo che la zanzara non mi pungesse
Spero che la zanzara non mi abbia punto ---------> Speravo che la zanzara non mi avesse punto
Penso: "Mumble, mumble, la zanzara non mi pungerà..." ----------> *Pensavo* che la zanzara non mi avrebbe punto

Occhio che nell'ultima frase ho cambiato verbo! Che ne dite?


----------



## PSICHEF

Mi sembra ineccepibile!
Con riguardo invece a 
1. Se avessi saputo che saresti venuta non mi sarei mossa di casa
piuttosto che
2. Se avessi saputo che fossi venuta non mi sarei mossa di casa

non pensate che possano essere giuste entrambe?

Mi spiego:
1 CASO 
Escludo la possibilita' che mia zia venga (in futuro) a farmi visita e cosi' esco di casa. Quando vi faccio ritorno la trovo ad aspettarmi...e le dico:"Se avessi saputo che saresti venuta non mi sarei mossa di casa".

2 CASO
Non so che mia zia, in passato, sia venuta a farmi visita. 
Passa del tempo, la sento al telefono e scopro che qualche giorno prima era venuta a trovarmi...e le dico:" Se avessi saputo che fossi venuta (per intendere "che eri") in seguito ti avrei cercata...!

Che ne pensate??!


----------



## Dattelpalme

neutrino2 said:


> Magari cambia solo il pronome:
> 
> Speravo che quel cane non lo avesse morso.
> 
> La scena è questa: sei sul tram e, passando, vedi per strada un cane che salta addosso a un vecchietto. Il tram passa e tu non sai che cosa è successo dopo. Il giorno dopo vedi un titolo sul giornale: cane morde anziano per strada. Tu esclami: "Speravo che quel cane non lo avesse morso (e invece è successo proprio così)".



Dunque, ricapitoliamo..

al presente: Spero che non lo morda/morderà (adesso o in futuro)
Spero che non l'abbia morso (non so ancora se l'abbia morso)

Al passato: Sperai/Speravo/Ho sperato che non lo mordesse/non l'avrebbe morso (contemporaneità o posteriorità)
Sperai/Speravo/Ho sperato che non l'avesse morso


----------



## stevelogan

mikelin said:


> 4. Speravo che quel cane non mi avesse morso
> 
> Scusate, questa non è corretta?
> Cioè, mi risulta quasi impossibile trovargli un contesto adatto, ma, voglio dire, grammaticalmente non è sbagliata, no? Se cambiassi verbo - al posto di mordere - lasciando inalterati i tempi, sarebbe corretta, giusto?



Mi pare solo assonante a:
"desideravo (solo) che quel cane non mi avesse (mai) morso".

Esprime il periodo ipotetico dell'impossibilità.
E' successo, e desideravo che non fosse mai accaduto.


----------



## Necsus

Non definirei la frase di Mikelin 'grammaticalmente sbagliata', ma certo c'è qualche difficoltà a inserirla in una costruzione logica accettabile, vista l'identità di soggetto-oggetto delle due proposizioni correlate. Comunque: "Seguì una colluttazione convulsa con l'animale, fortunatamente interrotta dall'intervento del padrone. Non mi rendevo bene conto degli esiti di quel contatto così ravvicinato, ma non avvertendo dolori particolari, _speravo che quel cane non mi avesse morso_. Invece evidentemente era solo l'effetto dell'adrenalina in circolo nel mio corpo, perché esaminandomi trovai subito i segni dei denti del molossoide impressi sulla mia spalla sinistra".


----------



## Andy83

Salve ragazzi, vorrei il vostro parere in merito alla correttezza o meno delle frasi:

1)Se Antonio avesse saputo (ieri) che Marco fosse presente (contemporaneità), non lo avrebbe offeso in pubblico.

2)Se Antonio avesse saputo (ieri) che Marco fosse stato presente (l’altro ieri- anteriorità), non lo avrebbe offeso.

3)Se Antonio avesse saputo (ieri) che Marco sarebbe stato presente (posteriorità; la sera o il giorno dopo), non lo avrebbe offeso.

4)Se Marco avesse saputo (ieri) che Anna fosse così timida (contemporaneità), non la avrebbe invitata alla festa.

5)Se Marco avesse saputo (ieri) che Anna  fosse stata così timida (anteriorità-l’altro ieri), non la avrebbe invitata alla festa.

6)Se Marco avesse saputo (ieri) che Anna  sarebbe stata così timida (La sera o il giorno dopo-posteriorità), non la avrebbe invitata alla festa.

Grazie


----------



## lorenzos

Se mio nonno avesse saputo che mio nonna aveva le ruote non avrebbe comprato la carriola.
Ossia: per la contemporaneità e l'anteriorità io userei l'indicativo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Andy83 said:


> Salve ragazzi, vorrei il vostro parere in merito alla correttezza o meno delle frasi:
> 
> 1)Se Antonio avesse saputo (ieri) che Marco fosse presente (contemporaneità), non lo avrebbe offeso in pubblico.
> 
> 2)Se Antonio avesse saputo (ieri) che Marco fosse stato presente (l’altro ieri- anteriorità), non lo avrebbe offeso.
> 
> 3)Se Antonio avesse saputo (ieri) che Marco sarebbe stato presente (posteriorità; la sera o il giorno dopo), non lo avrebbe offeso.
> 
> 4)Se Marco avesse saputo (ieri) che Anna fosse così timida (contemporaneità), non la avrebbe invitata alla festa.
> 
> 5)Se Marco avesse saputo (ieri) che Anna  fosse stata così timida (anteriorità-l’altro ieri), non la avrebbe invitata alla festa.
> 
> 6)Se Marco avesse saputo (ieri) che Anna  sarebbe stata così timida (La sera o il giorno dopo-posteriorità), non la avrebbe invitata alla festa.
> 
> Grazie





> *NOTA:*
> 
> Domande che 10 anni fa potevano essere tollerate (correggete le mie 10 frasi) se generavano almeno un minimo di discussione sulla grammatica, ora non lo sono più quindi cerchiamo di evitarle.
> Grazie


----------



## Andy83

Ciao, mi scuso, ma il mio dilemma è circa l’uso del congiuntivo imperfetto e imperfetto trapassato (dopo il che) per specificare là contemporaneità e l’anteriorita. Quindi, non cercavo la correzione delle frasi, ma di capire se si possono costruire così o meno.



lorenzos said:


> Se mio nonno avesse saputo che mio nonna aveva le ruote non avrebbe comprato la carriola.
> Ossia: per la contemporaneità e l'anteriorità io userei l'indicativo.


Ciao, grazie per la risposta. Ma non da un senso di continuità con il congiuntivo introdotto dal se; va comunque bene? Poi per la contemporaneità ricorri all’indicarivo imperfetto; mentre per indicare anteriorità rispetto alla protasi usi l’indicativo Trapassato prossimo?

Grazie


----------



## lorenzos

Andy83 said:


> Ma non da un senso di continuità con il congiuntivo introdotto dal se; va comunque bene?


Scusami, non capisco la domanda (limite mio).


Andy83 said:


> Poi per la contemporaneità ricorri all’indicarivo imperfetto; mentre per indicare anteriorità rispetto alla protasi usi l’indicativo Trapassato prossimo?


Sì, certo.


----------



## Andy83

lorenzos said:


> Scusami, non capisco la domanda (limite mio).
> 
> Sì, certo.


Buongiorno, volevo dire: non concorda con la protasi non dando così un senso di continuità. Mi sbaglio?
Grazie


----------



## dragonseven

Andy83 said:


> {I}l mio dilemma è circa l’uso del congiuntivo imperfetto e imperfetto trapassato (dopo il che) per specificare l*a* contemporaneità e l’anteriorit*à*. Quindi, non cercavo la correzione delle frasi, ma di capire se si possono costruire così o meno.


 Ciao Andy.
Penso che tu stia confondendo un po' le cose.
Anzitutto, devi sempre ricordare che il pronome relativo _che_ può introdurre diversi tipi di frasi subordinate, ad esempio: le causali, le consecutive, le comparative, le finali, le temporali, le soggettive, le oggettive... E che ogni genere di subordinata ha regole proprie che la riguardano. Quindi, per prima cosa, è necessario stabilire quale subordinata introdotta dal _che_ abbiamo nella frase che vuoi esaminare; poi, in base a questa, potrai capire e decidere quali modi e tempi utilizzarvi per esprimere al meglio il tuo pensiero.
Ora, a mio parere, in tutte le tue frasi numerate al #13, il _che_ introduce una subordinata oggettiva di secondo grado dipendente dalla subordinata condizionale di primo grado (introdotta da _se_), la quale è dipendente a sua volta dalla principale affermativa [apodosi della possibilità/dell'irrealtà] "Lui non l'avrebbe offeso/invitata alla festa".
Stabilito che siamo di fronte ad una oggettiva, il modo verbale di questa sarà determinato dall'indicazione del verbo della reggente (nel nostro caso, la subordinata condizionale) e dalla fattibilità (certa, probabile, voluta, desiderata, ipotizzata) dell'evento descritto; mentre la scelta del tempo verbale seguirà le regole della cosiddetta “concordanza dei tempi”.
_Sapere_ è un verbo che vuole l'indicativo o, al limite, il condizionale; per cui il congiuntivo nelle tue frasi sopra è scorretto. Sarebbe corretto se, anziché un verbo che esprime affermazione, dichiarazione, conoscenza, ci fosse un verbo che esprime, _e.g._, giudizio, opinione, valutazione. Ad esempio, prova a sostituire _sapere_ con _immaginare, pensare, supporre, avere idea _ecc.:

«Se M. avesse immaginato che A. fosse così timida, non l'avrebbe invitata alla festa» 

*Aggiunta*: In questo particolare caso può esserci anche l'indicativo _è _in luogo di _fosse_, la differenza sta fra l'indicare all'interlocutore la certezza (indicativo) e l'opinione (congiuntivo) di chi crede nella timidezza di A. 
Ma sarebbe meglio precisare la semantica di una frase in particolare, perché qui generalizzare su questo tema è un po' complicato.  [Fine aggiunta]



> Ma non d*à* un senso di continuità con il congiuntivo introdotto dal se; va comunque bene? Poi per la contemporaneità ricorri all’indica*t*ivo imperfetto; mentre per indicare *l'*anteriorità rispetto alla protasi usi l’indicativo *t*rapassato prossimo?


 Certo che vi è continuità, pure se in dipendenza da una condizionale!
Faccio un esempio sulla falsa riga delle tue frasi, prima con reggenza al presente, poi al passato:

«So che rimane», «Sapevo che rimaneva» contemporaneità;
«So che rimarrà», «Sapevo che sarebbe rimasta» posteriorità;
«So che sarebbe rimasta», «Ho saputo che sarebbe rimasta» anteriorità («... quella volta»), ma con il condizionale può esprimere anche un'ipotesi («... se l'avessi trattata meglio»).

Con il _se_ ad introdurre una condizionale cambia solo il modo e il tempo della reggente, ossia l'indicativo se presente o futuro e l'imperativo di _sapere _si trasformano in congiuntivo imperfetto, mentre un tempo passato dell'indicativo diviene congiuntivo trapassato; ciò non vale nel caso ipotetico della realtà, ove resta l'indicativo.


Nota: Qualora le frasi dovessero fra loro coincidere per modi e tempi, il rapporto temporale si può determinare solamente dal contesto.


Spero che queste mie impressioni ti diano una mano a capire meglio “come funziona”.


----------



## lorenzos

Andy83 said:


> Buongiorno, volevo dire: non concorda con la protasi non dando così un senso di continuità. Mi sbaglio?
> Grazie


@Andy83 provo a risponderti come posso:
- Se io sapessi che Luigi *va/andò/andrà* a Roma allora...
- Se io sapessi che Luigi *andrebbe *a Roma *se*... allora...
- Se avessi saputo che Luigi *andò/era andato/andava/sarebbe andato/sarebbe andato se...* allora...
- Se saprò che Luigi *va/andò/andrà/andrebbe se...* allora...



dragonseven said:


> Ciao Andy.
> «So che rimane», «Sapevo che rimaneva» contemporaneità;
> «So che rimarrà», «Sapevo che sarebbe rimasta» posteriorità;
> «So che sarebbe rimasta», «Ho saputo che sarebbe rimasta» *anteriorità *(«... quella volta»),


Anteriorità? Scusa @dragonseven non avrebbe dovuto essere:
«So che *era rimasta*», «Ho saputo che* era rimasta*» ?


----------



## dragonseven

lorenzos said:


> Anteriorità? Scusa @dragonseven non avrebbe dovuto essere:
> «So che *era rimasta*», «Ho saputo che* era rimasta*» ?


Ciao Lorenzos, non hai nulla di che scusarti!
Sí, hai perfettamente ragione, mi sono dimenticato di inserirle poiché pensavo già all'esempio con il condizionale; poi, per il tempo a disposizione, non ho potuto rileggere con attenzione quanto ho scritto. 
Grazie infinite della precisazione!  

Per chiarezza, nella tua seguente frase 





lorenzos said:


> - Se avessi saputo che Luigi *andò/era andato/andava/sarebbe andato/sarebbe andato se...* allora...


 secondo me, può starci anche «...* va/andrà*...». Concordi?


@Andy83 : Che cosa intendi esattamente per "senso di continuità"?


----------



## Andy83

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Lorenzos, non hai nulla di che scusarti!
> Sí, hai perfettamente ragione, mi sono dimenticato di inserirle poiché pensavo già all'esempio con il condizionale; poi, per il tempo a disposizione, non ho potuto rileggere con attenzione quanto ho scritto.
> Grazie infinite della precisazione!
> 
> Per chiarezza, nella tua seguente frase  secondo me, può starci anche «...* va/andrà*...». Concordi?
> 
> 
> @Andy83 : Che cosa intendi esattamente per "senso di continuità"?


Siete stati esaustivi.☺️ Dicevo in continuità con la protasi.

Con il _se_ ad introdurre una condizionale cambia solo il modo e il tempo della reggente, ossia l'indicativo se presente o futuro e l'imperativo di _sapere _si trasformano in congiuntivo imperfetto, mentre un tempo passato dell'indicativo diviene congiuntivo trapassato; ciò non vale nel caso ipotetico della realtà, ove resta l'indicativo.


Questa parte non l’ho compresa tanto. Potresti farmi un esempio, per capire. Mi sono un po’ perso. Ti riferisci alla protasi dell’ ipoteca, al fatto che se venisse trasformata da ipotesi reale “ se esco, mi compro un gelato” - “ se esci, comprati un gelato”- “se uscissi, mi comprerei un gelato.” - “se fossi uscito, mi sarei comprato un gelato.”; questo intendi?


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> lorenzos said: ↑
> - Se avessi saputo che Luigi *andò/era andato/andava/sarebbe andato/sarebbe andato se...* allora...
> 
> 
> 
> Per chiarezza, nella tua seguente frase  secondo me, può starci anche «...* va/andrà*...». Concordi?
Click to expand...

Si Dragon, penso di sì, secondo me (che non sono un esperto) sono forme usate nel quotidiano ma brutte:
- Se avessi saputo che Luigi va a Roma da solo gli proponevo di accompagnarlo.
- Se avessi saputo che Luigi andrà a Roma domani avrei rinviato l'incontro.


----------



## dragonseven

Andy83 said:


> Questa parte non l’ho compresa tanto. Potresti farmi un esempio, per capire. Mi sono un po’ perso. Ti riferisci alla protasi dell’ ipoteca, al fatto che se venisse trasformata da ipotesi reale “ se esco, mi compro un gelato” - “ se esci, comprati un gelato”- “se uscissi, mi comprerei un gelato.” - “se fossi uscito, mi sarei comprato un gelato.”; questo intendi?


No, mi riferivo a tutta un'ipotetica tratta dalle forme piú semplici _principale affermativa + subordinata oggettiva di primo grado _appena precedenti a quel passo (a partire da «So che rimane»).
_Se *so* che rimane, le farò un regalo _(qua _sapere _non cambia);
_Se *sapessi* che rimane, le farei un regalo _e
_Se _*avessi saputo*_ che rimane, le avrei fatto un regalo _(in queste _sapere_ cambia per il tipo di ipotetica).

Era una spiegazione per chiarire che non è necessario un periodo ipotetico per ciò che tu avevi richiesto


Andy83 said:


> {I}l mio dilemma è circa l’uso del congiuntivo imperfetto e imperfetto trapassato (*dopo il che*) per specificare l*a *contemporaneità e l’anteriorit*à*.


, bensí è sufficiente un'oggettiva dipendente direttamente da una principale. 
Il periodo ipotetico può aiutare a confondere le cose come nelle frasi al tuo #13 dove è, ad esempio:

«Se M. *lo *avesse immaginato, non l'avrebbe invitata alla festa».

Come complemento oggetto il _lo_ sostituisce una subordinata oggettiva che avrà il verbo:
- all'*indicativo* per esprimere un *fatto certo*;
- al *congiuntivo* per un *fatto probabile, voluto, desiderato* o semplicemente *ipotizzato*;
- al *condizionale* quando la stessa sottintende un'ipotesi o quando nel passato si afferma qualcosa che deve succedere nel futuro.

Nel secondo caso "l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto e imperfetto trapassato (*dopo il che*) per specificare la contemporaneità e l’anteriorità" dipende dal tempo della reggente, non dal modo. Quindi, lascia perdere il periodo ipotetico per ciò che cerchi, poiché cambia solo il grado della subordinata.
Leggendo la discussione, il prospetto che puoi seguire è quello che puoi vedere bene al #20 (correzione di Lorenzos compresa). 

(Aggiunta: )
«Penso che vinca», «Pensavo che vincesse» contemporaneità;
«Penso che vincerà», «Pensavo che avrebbe vinto» posteriorità;
«Penso che abbia vinto», «Pensavo che avesse vinto» anteriorità*.*


P.s.: Ti risponderò anche in privato appena potrò.


----------



## Andy83

dragonseven said:


> No, mi riferivo a tutta un'ipotetica tratta dalle forme piú semplici _principale affermativa + subordinata oggettiva di primo grado _appena precedenti a quel passo (a partire da «So che rimane»).
> _Se *so* che rimane, le farò un regalo _(qua _sapere _non cambia);
> _Se *sapessi* che rimane, le farei un regalo _e
> _Se _*avessi saputo*_ che rimane, le avrei fatto un regalo _(in queste _sapere_ cambia per il tipo di ipotetica).
> 
> Era una spiegazione per chiarire che non è necessario un periodo ipotetico per ciò che tu avevi richiesto
> 
> , bensí è sufficiente un'oggettiva dipendente direttamente da una principale.
> Il periodo ipotetico può aiutare a confondere le cose come nelle frasi al tuo #13 dove è, ad esempio:
> 
> «Se M. *lo *avesse immaginato, non l'avrebbe invitata alla festa».
> 
> Come complemento oggetto il _lo_ sostituisce una subordinata oggettiva che avrà il verbo:
> - all'*indicativo* per esprimere un *fatto certo*;
> - al *congiuntivo* per un *fatto probabile, voluto, desiderato* o semplicemente *ipotizzato*;
> - al *condizionale* quando la stessa sottintende un'ipotesi o quando nel passato si afferma qualcosa che deve succedere nel futuro.
> 
> Nel secondo caso "l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto e imperfetto trapassato (*dopo il che*) per specificare la contemporaneità e l’anteriorità" dipende dal tempo della reggente, non dal modo. Quindi, lascia perdere il periodo ipotetico per ciò che cerchi, poiché cambia solo il grado della subordinata.
> Leggendo la discussione, il prospetto che puoi seguire è quello che puoi vedere bene al #20 (correzione di Lorenzos compresa).
> 
> 
> P.s.: Ti risponderò anche in privato appena potrò.


Ciao Dragon, sto quasi per andare in fumo. Ieri ho provato a scrivere alcune frasi per capire se avevo compreso bene quanto da te spiegato. Quindi, ricapitolando, l’oggettiva dipende dalla protasi che è introdotta dal verbo “sapere” -esprime certezza- quindi la costruzione sarebbe: Se avessi saputo che Maria era timida, non l’avrei invitata alla festa”. Se al posto del verbo sapere nella protasi ci fosse un verbo che da un senso di incertezza -immaginare- la costruzione sarebbe stata così: “se avessi immaginato che Maria fosse timida, non l’avrei invitata alla festa” (in questo caso “fosse stato” non mi suona tanto bene; dà l’idea che era timida e poi non lo è più, logicamente non quadra). Mi sbaglio?

Grazie mille


----------



## dragonseven

lorenzos said:


> {S}econdo me (che non sono un esperto) sono forme usate nel quotidiano ma brutte:
> - Se avessi saputo che Luigi va a Roma da solo gli avrei proposto di accompagnarlo.
> - Se avessi saputo che Luigi andrà a Roma domani avrei rinviato l'incontro.


Io invece penso che, se il fatto è certo, _va _e _andrà _siano d'obbligo (= _standard_). 




Andy83 said:


> Quindi, ricapitolando, l’oggettiva dipende dalla protasi*,* che è introdotta dal _se_ con il verbo “sapere” - che esprime certezza -, quindi la costruzione sarebbe: *“*Se avessi saputo che Maria era (meglio _è, _poiché è molto probabile che lo sia ancora nel momento dell'enunciazione) timida, non l’avrei invitata alla festa”. Se al posto del verbo _sapere_ nella protasi ci fosse un verbo che d*à *un senso di incertezza -_immaginare_- la costruzione sarebbe stata così: “Se avessi immaginato che Maria fosse timida, non l’avrei invitata alla festa” (in questo caso “fosse stato” non mi suona tanto bene; dà l’idea che era timida e poi non lo è più, logicamente non quadra) appunto  . Mi sbaglio?


 Ciao Andy, no, non sbagli, è cosí. Però se, per assurdo, fosse corretto il tuo "era" nella frase con "avessi saputo", allora sarebbe corretto solo "fosse stata" nella tua frase con "avessi immaginato".


----------



## Andy83

dragonseven said:


> Io invece penso che, se il fatto è certo, _va _e _andrà _siano d'obbligo (= _standard_).
> 
> Ciao Andy, no, non sbagli, è cosí. Però se, per assurdo, fosse corretto il tuo "era" nella frase con "avessi saputo", allora sarebbe corretto solo "fosse stata" nella tua frase con "avessi immaginato".



Nel senso che: nella prima frase “era” non va bene, in quanto va messo “è? 
Non capisco. Non dovrebbe essere così:
“Se sapessi (presente) che Maria è timida non la inviterei alla festa.” -parliamo di un evento che non si è ancora verificato.

“Se avessi saputo (passato) che Maria era timida, non l’avrei invitata alla festa.” - in questa frase con l’imperfetto indicativo da un senso di contemporaneità.

La terza persona presente del verbo essere “è “ l’hai utilizzata per dare un senso di continuità, affermando, così, che Maria tuttora è timida, perché “era” lascia quasi intendere che questa persona non esista più?


----------



## dragonseven

Andy83 said:


> Nel senso che*:* nella prima frase “era” non va bene, in quanto va messo “è*”*?
> Non capisco. Non dovrebbe essere così:
> “Se sapessi (presente) che Maria è timida non la inviterei alla festa.” -parliamo di un evento ("la festa") che non si è ancora verificato.
> 
> “Se avessi saputo (passato) che Maria era timida, non l’avrei invitata alla festa.” - in questa frase con l’imperfetto indicativo d*à* un senso di contemporaneità.
> 
> La terza persona presente del verbo essere “è*”* l’hai utilizzata per dare un senso, oltre che di contemporaneità, anche di continuità, affermando, così, che Maria tuttora è timida, (Sí.) perché “era” lascia quasi intendere che questa persona non esista più?


Anche. Oppure che, mentre una volta era timida, ora ha perso la propria timidezza; forse, perché maturata o cresciuta o aver corretto questo atteggiamento che le dava un problema.

*N.B.*: il "dà" del verbo _dare_ va accentato sempre.


----------



## Andy83

Dragon, grazie mille!


----------



## dragonseven

Prego!


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> Io invece penso che, se il fatto è certo, _va _e _andrà _siano d'obbligo (= _standard_).


Mi fido di te, io ho perso un po' il filo.


----------

